
Ask HN: Ideas for small projects - zuzuleinen
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently learning Golang and I decided to do some small projects to get fluent in this language.<p>My strategy is this:<p>- pick a small project(development time should not be longer than one month) and try to finish it<p>- in parallel read posts about the language and watch some talks and try to apply new ideas as you learn them<p>- don&#x27;t try to be perfect. Sometimes is good not to implement stuff you don&#x27;t want to focus on(error handling, parallelism etc.)<p>- with each project increase the difficulty&#x2F;level of novelty<p>I found out that this strategy works well for me. Small projects keep me motivated enough to work after job. I already did 2 small projects: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zuzuleinen&#x2F;dave and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zuzuleinen&#x2F;jobber but right now I&#x27;m kinda out of ideas.<p>If you have ideas of small projects(can be any silly stuff) which more or less fit in my strategy I would be glad to hear them.<p>PS. My background is PHP web development.<p>Thanks!
======
eble
Build youtube video downloader

